# Creating a story: Balancing Background vs. Creativity



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy folks!

_Again this is a repeated post placed here specifically for fantasy writers to join in the discussion._

In a similar vein on how you writers create characters, how do you go about crafting a story for the readers? Do you stick with the fluff, as it were, or are you a rebel, open to ideas that run in the opposite direction of canon? Both have their positives and negatives in my mind and either require a bit of work to make them good.

Following the background gives the writer a predetermined historical line to build a story from but limits what the writer can build from. Granted, there is a lot to choose from as both 40k and Fantasy have a very detailed and rich background allowing for quite a bit of creativity when it comes to writing. But, there are a few things one can't do given that by following the background you are hide-bound to follow it. In following with the background, I usually find it easier as I can look up something and get the information I need. From there, I write the story around it while keeping it 'realistic' in comparison to what's been written before. By balancing my ideas with the background, I feel that I can write a good story and not trample on the ongoing story of both 40k and WFB.

Of course, creativity makes for a good story as well. Taking a basic idea and working it into the GW universes, irregardless of background, can make for a provocative and interesting twist on things. Bleak futures where worlds burn under the heavy hand of some new alien race or the northern wastes becoming the new 'Empire' are simple examples of how one can take creativity and mould a new line in the settings of either 40k or WFB. Being creative allows the writer to take many more liberties in crafting their tales of wonder and woe.

Now, I leave the rest to you fine folks! 

Good luck and good gaming,


----------

